# Waders



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

I need a new pair of breathables.....my hodgmens gave up the ghost again....Long story on that......But Hodgmen will get no more of my fishing dallor......So without breaking the bank $ 150ish or so can anyone recommend breathables that that gotten good service from....???? my expectantions would be to get at least 4-5 seasons.....before needing to be replaced.....so far Ive looked at cabelas...and redington....But as a side note I did get another nice trout today.....15'' but very big in the body...this guy has been eating well.....as usasal fish was returned to the river.....


----------



## dan1985 (Sep 29, 2011)

Columbia, sold at gander mountain, real comfortable, they've been holding up real well, i'm putting some hard use on them, love em

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jignmaggot (Oct 17, 2012)

Dryft waders


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

My vote goes for Cabelas. Going on my 3rd season, still like new. I dry mine out hanging after every trip...

Cabelas Waders


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

LL BEAN best warranty out there 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Frog toggs have been good to me actually and pretty cheap 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

I would stay away from Hodgeman. I had a pair a couple years ago that develop a lot of leaks along the seam on the leg. I complained to them and they said to cut them up and take a picture and send it to them so they know they were destroyed and they would send me a new pair. They sent me the Pipestone ones, and all along the side they leaked with less than a year of use on them. I Aquasealed them up, but I doubt they will hold up very long. I'm not going to bother asking for another pair because the same thing will happen, I'm sure. I have heard great things about the Cabelas and LL Bean warranty, though.


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

Well I went to Gander Mt....And they didnt have the Columbia Breathables....So I looked at the Frogg Toggs and the Caddis brand...both waders where compairable and they where priced the same....Caddis Co. Has been around along time....so I got a pair....I then at that check out counter bought the extended warranty ...any failure whats so ever no questions asked replacement for 15 months for like $ 14.00 and it just so happened I had a GM gift card in my wallet with $ 12.00 left on it....I'll give these a try and see how it goes......


----------



## mcoppel (May 21, 2011)

LL Bean, Lifetime no questions asked replacement, best deal out there!


----------



## bruceride (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm on my second pair of LL Bean Emerger II waders. Each has lasted about 9 months before leaking. The first pair leaked at the seams and Bean replaced them with no fuss, and quick. The second has pinholes, which are my fault from brush busting.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

all these stories makes me glad Im still using my orvis neoprene hippers circa 1990. theyve been great soldiers. I dont mind a very small leak, by the time the water is in the wader my body heat has warmed it up nicely.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

RStock521 said:


> I would stay away from Hodgeman. I had a pair a couple years ago that develop a lot of leaks along the seam on the leg. I complained to them and they said to cut them up and take a picture and send it to them so they know they were destroyed and they would send me a new pair. They sent me the Pipestone ones, and all along the side they leaked with less than a year of use on them. I Aquasealed them up, but I doubt they will hold up very long. I'm not going to bother asking for another pair because the same thing will happen, I'm sure. I have heard great things about the Cabelas and LL Bean warranty, though.


They stopped me after i warranteed my 6th pair last year within a year and a half of original purchase

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

FISHIN216 said:


> They stopped me after i warranteed my 6th pair last year within a year and a half of original purchase
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


+1......I warranteed 4 pair....thats why Ive moved on.....


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

FISHIN216 said:


> They stopped me after i warranteed my 6th pair last year within a year and a half of original]
> 
> What did you end up getting after your Hodgemans?
> 
> ...


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

I got the caddis brand from Gander Mt....and got the 15 month warrenty....


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

kernal83 said:


> Frog toggs have been good to me actually and pretty cheap
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


+1

2 years and counting.


----------

